# Do Too Many Cooks Really Spoil The Broth?



## Meanderer (May 19, 2014)

The answer is Yes & No.    What do you say?

YES: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...Too-many-cooks-really-do-spoil-the-broth.html

NO: http://www.null-hypothesis.co.uk/article/48


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 19, 2014)

I think 2 is company and 3 is a crowd.
Whenever I've cooked with one other person it's been fun and a learning experience.
More than 2 people and things get confusing as well as crowded in the kitchen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2014)

I agree with Lois, my husband and I can cook something together like Gumbo, and discuss if it need more of specific seasonings, etc.  Good to get the opinion of another who is interested in the outcome.  3 or more people, and I'd likely back out, because it would get confusing and crowded in the kitchen for sure, lol.


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I think 2 is company and 3 is a crowd.
> Whenever I've cooked with one other person it's been fun and a learning experience.
> More than 2 people and things get confusing as well as crowded in the kitchen.



Sounds like a TV show!


----------



## rkunsaw (May 20, 2014)

The answer is YES. One cook at a time please.


----------



## Falcon (May 20, 2014)

Depends upon the size of the group and what the group consists of; cooks, juries, armies etc.

If you're talking about kitchens, here again, we must consider the size. I would assume that MOST kitchens
today are too small for more than ONE cook.  More would only create a dangerous situation with the heat of the 
stove/oven or the operation of electric appliances. If a bunch of cooks are in a group, let them discus the making
of the broth while sitting down as a group, but NOT in a kitchen.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2022)




----------

